# New welders?  Consider the new Thermal Arc and HTP offerings.



## Rbeckett (Feb 3, 2012)

In the market for a new welder?  

Thermal arc has stepped up to provide a couple of new entries into the Mig and Tig markets,  Reviews have been favorable so far.  Matter of fact only found one negative on the 181I, but that may have been operator error.  HTP America has also upped the ante on the 221 Tig.  It is an upgrade from previous models labeled as the 201 and has some enhanced features and improved power.  Jeff Noland has been working very hard to support these machines and has done a great job so far.  Again there are good revues out there on the 221 and very few negative comments.  So if you are looking for a good quality, but less than premium dollar welder you might consider these two manufacturers.  We all know that the big three are tough to beat, but the prices are getting out of control and the smaller vendors are finding the niche markets both profitable and lucrative.  Worth a look anyway...
Bob


----------



## irishwoodsman (Feb 3, 2012)

*welder*

still useing my hobart and :biggrin:spool gun


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 3, 2012)

Irish,
I know the feeling, i'm still using my miller econotig and MM210 with spool gun, but if I was in the market to replace either I would look at those two vendors.  The HTP is 2495.00 or less and equal to or better than a dynasty 200 or synchro 250 feature wise.  I have been following these two vendors since I bought my last welder (got 7 all together), and they have good revues and no customer issues that have not been immediately addressed.  I like my Red, Blue and Gray machines but.....dollars are getting tight and they keep upping the prices on the name brand stuff all the time.  Miller is posting another increase this month, again.
Bob


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Irish,
> (got 7 all together)
> Bob



Bob,
That way too many. You only need one each of the big three, a stick machine, a MIG machine, and a TIG machine. Of course you also must have a torch and a plasma cutter. How did you ever get permission to have seven welders?

Benny


----------

